# H23-600: 0x4086: Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

H23-600 0x4086
National release started 1/7/09.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149387

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._


----------



## The Fuzz 53 (Jun 27, 2007)

The H23 did appear to be a little bit more stable during the little bit of TV I watched last night. I did not notice any audio drops like I have been noticing before, except for one, which came with a video stutter, so that could have just been normal reception interference.

I did notice that if I turned on sound effects, every time you would normally hear one, I would get a sound drop, so I just left them off.


----------



## PatrickGSR94 (Nov 12, 2008)

Any chance the H23 will get a QuickTune feature like the HR22 recently got in its last upgrade?


----------



## highbar (Jan 8, 2009)

Quick Tune works on my HR23-700


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Highbar, welcome to the forums! :welcome_s

The H*R*23 is not the H23, the HR is the DVR. The H is a standalone receiver.

Yes, I expect the H23 will someday get quicktune. And other very cool features.

Happy International Programmers Day!
Tom


----------



## ki4ps (Jan 1, 2009)

Well the H23-100 still has the display problem with the new upgrade 4086. I have found by stepping through the channels in a rapid fashion will cause the display to stop it's display for approx four seconds. Then the TV's video input and resolution will display in the upper left hand conner. This will go on for every channel you tune to. I can fix the problem by switching the TV's input to input 4 (component input) then back to input 5 (HDMI). Some where the handshake got messed up with the HDMI after update 4084. 

Anyway, I'll just keep it on input 4 (component cables) for now.


----------



## viper8399 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yea, it seems to be a little better. I use to get pix and sound screws up all the time but as of last night During Friday Night Lights it only pix once but the sound went bad a couple of times.


----------



## PatrickGSR94 (Nov 12, 2008)

ki4ps said:


> Well the H23-100 still has the display problem with the new upgrade 4086. I have found by stepping through the channels in a rapid fashion will cause the display to stop it's display for approx four seconds. Then the TV's video input and resolution will display in the upper left hand conner. This will go on for every channel you tune to. I can fix the problem by switching the TV's input to input 4 (component input) then back to input 5 (HDMI). Some where the handshake got messed up with the HDMI after update 4084.
> 
> Anyway, I'll just keep it on input 4 (component cables) for now.


wait... so my TV with the H23 will say "HDMI no input" for a moment, and then the picture will come up EVERY TIME the channel is changed. Does this have something to do with the current (and previous) software on the H23? It's kind of annoying having that lag during every channel change.

I may try my component video cables and see what happens. Will the component cables still carry all the HD resolutions?


----------



## ki4ps (Jan 1, 2009)

PatrickGSR94 said:


> wait... so my TV with the H23 will say "HDMI no input" for a moment, and then the picture will come up EVERY TIME the channel is changed. Does this have something to do with the current (and previous) software on the H23? It's kind of annoying having that lag during every channel change.
> 
> I may try my component video cables and see what happens. Will the component cables still carry all the HD resolutions?


I guess your saying your TV/H23 has issues also. Mine was doing fine with Ox4080. Anyway the component input works fine. Since I send my audio via optic cable to my Amp. I do not miss the HDMI. The reason I like the HDMI connection is my Sony TV only has one component and one HDMI input. So I have to use the component inputs on my Onkyo amp for DVD and TV.


----------



## PatrickGSR94 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I don't know, I just got this H23 hooked up to our bedroom TV last weekend. Before that it had been sitting in a closet for a couple of months after I took it out of the living room in favor of an HR22, and I was just now getting around to running the cable in the attic for the bedroom.

So this current software is really my only reference. I just tried hooking up component cables on the H23, and it seems to do something similar when changing channels on that, too. When I change the channel, either thru the guide or channel up/down, it take a second or two and the a label will always pop up on the screen about what input the TV is using. It's almost like the video input is actually interrupted when changing channels, instead of just a smooth transition from one channel to another with no video break.

The HR22 in the living room takes a second or two when changing channels, but that thing is dog slow anyway, but the TV doesn't pop up the "Input 7" label every time, like it does when it's first turned on. The bedroom TV pops up the same input label when it's first turned on AND when changing the channel.


----------



## ki4ps (Jan 1, 2009)

Not sure if this has anything to do with what I'm experiencing, but it seems since Directv started testing "HDCP", my display input/resolution started showing up. When I change channels and stop on channel 100 or 200 my problem starts. That's when the screen goes blank and a message tells me something about my HDMI connection; "This program includes content protection that restricts viewing on the television attached to our DIRECTV receiver's HDMI connection. That's funny, it use to work on those channels just fine. I removed channel 100 and 200 from my lineup and the problem seems to not show up as much. 

If I go thru the HDMI connection I cannot view channel 100 or 200. So now if I want to see those channnels I have to change my input thru the component cables.

PS: All was fine until D* started testing, etc. the HDCP capabilities (firmware upgrades also). I still think my equipment is okay, and not the problem.


----------



## The Fuzz 53 (Jun 27, 2007)

If you need a DVR box for Ondemand, then just what is the ethernet port on the back used for?


----------



## shaun.trudell (Jan 16, 2009)

Has anyone had any trouble with the new software affecting the signal strength of sat 103 or 99? I had a Direct TV Technician come to the house test the signal 98-100 right at the box he said it may be the software??? is there a fix? what can we do? Please Help!


----------



## elevensdad (Dec 9, 2008)

How does one go about getting the HR23-x00?


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

I always wondered how many bugs have been reported for the H23-600 0x4086. For instance, I can crash the box from the menu with this key sequence; click on the 'List', Left Arrow, and 'History'. The box crashes and then reboots. Both of my H23 receivers exhibit this behavior.


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

Was watching the Food City race on the local Fox (WCCB) afilliate via D* this afternoon and the lipsync was about a second off. Resetting the receiver improved it to just about in sync but just noticeably off. Inlaws were saying that they restart the receive multiple times during the week due to lipsync.


----------



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

ki4ps said:


> Well the H23-100 still has the display problem with the new upgrade 4086. I have found by stepping through the channels in a rapid fashion will cause the display to stop it's display for approx four seconds. Then the TV's video input and resolution will display in the upper left hand conner. This will go on for every channel you tune to. I can fix the problem by switching the TV's input to input 4 (component input) then back to input 5 (HDMI). Some where the handshake got messed up with the HDMI after update 4084.
> 
> Anyway, I'll just keep it on input 4 (component cables) for now.


For this and anyone else with this problem is Native ON or OFF? My HR21 does the same thing with native on but does not when its off. This is under DISPLAY in the menu. Native makes the receiver change its output to whatever is being broadcast, so when you change channels the resolution changes and your TV has to sync up everytime.


----------



## ki4ps (Jan 1, 2009)

NATIVE is OFF. Problem is still there, but since I do not scan channels 100 or 200 I have not had the problem. 

PS: If I go to channel 100/200 I cannot see the picture if using input with the HDMI input. Switch to the component input (my backup) and all is well.

Jerry


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

I am an installer that has seen a ton of problems with the H23-600 receivers in our area. Checking the 103c and 99c transponders I notice that I get 1 or 2 random zeros. The same people that have had this have experienced alot of pixelation and audio drop out. Have had this happen in numerous houses and have replaced quite a few boxes on service calls. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

MrShowtime said:


> I am an installer that has seen a ton of problems with the H23-600 receivers in our area. Checking the 103c and 99c transponders I notice that I get 1 or 2 random zeros. The same people that have had this have experienced alot of pixelation and audio drop out. Have had this happen in numerous houses and have replaced quite a few boxes on service calls. Anyone else experiencing this?


I live in Dutchess County, NY and just recently upgraded an SD receiver to HD. Halstead Communications delivered and activated an H23-600 and I've been having the audio dropouts and pixelation as well. I wanted to wait until my magnolia tree dropped it's petals, as this can affect some HD channels. As the tree is petal-less and I've read this thread, I will call Halstead to get a replacement.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tschopper1 (Nov 28, 2008)

On 11/26/2008 I converted my HDTV content supplier from Comcast to Directv HD. My home theater system components are a Denon AVR-3300 Receiver, Mitsubishi WT-46807 HD rear projection TV, Samsung BD-P1400 Blueray Player, and a LG H23 600 satellite receiver with Slimline 3-5 LNB Dish. The LG software is the most current 0x4086. My system is connected by audiophile grade component connectors for video and fiber optic tos link connectors for sound.

Starting with the first day of installation I have been experiencing from severe to moderate problems with audio dropouts and audio zippering. Sometimes but not always with the forementioned audio problems, I also have video pixelation, dropouts, black screen and picture flutter. The audio and video problems sometimes clear up for short periods of time.

The majority of the audio problems occur in Dolby 5.1 content and to a lesser degree in Dolby 2.0, which my audio receiver converts automatically to Prologic Surround. I experienced no sound or video issues with my prior Comcast HD supplied content and have no current issues with Blueray content.

In the interum between 11/26/2008 (original installation) and 3/07/2009, I have had fourteen service calls. On the first service call the Directv installers determined that the LG Receiver was defective and replaced it on the second service call. In all the subsequent service calls through forteen, the service techs replaced the LNB's, ground block/static discharge device that was installed by Comcast, coax cable from ground bock to LG receiver that was installed by Comcast, re-aligned Slim line dish, tried force reinstall of LG software, resetup dish from five LNB dish to three LNB dish and back to three LNB dish, installed new component connectors, or found nothing wrong.
Signal strength for sat 101 is in the 92-100 range and sats 99 and 103 are in the 82-94 range.

I have seen on other tech sites including Directv's tech site, customers who are experiencing simular if not identical issues, but no resolution to the problems. I have read speculation to the effect that the issue is a compatability problem with the mpeg 2 decoding to mpeg 4 conversion by Dirctv, and that the decoding is by performed by multple equipment vendors which further complicates the conversion problem. Another issue is who should be responsible for the fixing the incompatabilities, Directv or their source from whom they purchase content.

I am at the cross road where I do not call for tech service anymore because the men in the field have exhausted all of their expertise in resolving my problems, and Directv Direct customer service sends the repair techs out as a resolution to something they can not fix. The reality is I am paying for a service that does not technicaly live up to Directv's promotions, or my personal expectations, and carries a $450.00 early termination fee. 

If I want to enjoy a movie with uninterupted audio or video and with all of the directors intended audio and video impact, I rely on Blueray or a plain old DVD. Quite frankly, the DTS sound tracks can not be duplicated by over the air media. On the other hand, it would be nice if that when you have friends over watching the Super Bowl, the picture does not freeze just as the receiver is about to complete a touch down pass or on every scene change in a movie, the picture either pixaltes/black screens and the sound drops out.

My personal opinion is that there are too few Directv customers experiencing the problems that I have endured with the resulting expressed displeasure to motive them to resolve the problem.


----------



## The Fuzz 53 (Jun 27, 2007)

Upon reading the rules, I rescind my original post. All I'm going to say is head to the Cutting Edge Forum. It helped me solve similar problems.


----------



## CaJazzman (Oct 1, 2007)

elevensdad said:


> How does one go about getting the HR23-x00?


Now when you upgrade or swap out a receiver for a DVR you will get the new HR23-700 receiver. This is what I now have and I asked the installers, and they say this is the only one that they are now installing. Maybe different in other places, but here in Northern California is what is being done.


----------

